# Windows Server 2008 R2 help



## ZeroAssassin (Dec 28, 2009)

This is all kinda hard to explain. I don't know if it's a DNS issue or a DHCP issue. I have setup multiple servers as DCs before and I have never had this issue. I made a new Domain Controller with AD DS, put DNS on then lastly DHCP.

The scope I'm using is 10.4.167.1-10.4.167.254 subnet 255.255.255.0

What my issue is, my server can connect to the internet no problem. My server gives out IPs no problems, they can join the domain no problem. But when they go to access the internet, they can't.

The temp. solution which is kinda strange is, I put in a static IP ( even one that DHCP gave me ) nothing different than what DHCP should be giving and it'll connect to the internet.

If anyone has any possible solutions, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

When you assign a static IP are you using the server for DNS or an external DNS server?


----------



## ZeroAssassin (Dec 28, 2009)

Internal.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Is the gateway address correct in the DHCP scope? I'm not trying to patronize you but I can't think of anything else that would cause this problem.


----------



## ZeroAssassin (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah its correct. That's why I'm so confused too.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Can the DHCP clients ping the gateway?
And what happens if you try and ping a website? Nslookup?


----------

